# Alcatel Speedtouch USB

## feedback

Hello,

I am a new gentoo user... I have used debian for a year, so I have a bit

of experience, however, my modem (which runs perfectly under debian)

does NOT want to run under gentoo   :Sad: 

The fact is:

- The ADSL link is brought up perfectly

- The configs (/etc/ppp/peers/adsl, /etc/ppp/pap-secrets, /etc/ppp/options)

are EXACTLY THE SAME i have in the debian HD... (and they work!)

- ifconfig ppp0 says

ppp0: fetching interface information: Device not found

- in /var/log/everything/current the following statement is reported

[pppd] Using interface ppp0

[pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

[pppd] Modem hangup

[pppd] Connection terminated.

repeated several times, and then

[pppd] Couldn't attach to channel 4: No such device or address

[pppd] Couldn't reset tty to normal line discipline: Bad file descriptor

[pppd] ioctl(PPPIOCFLAGS): Bad file descriptor

[pppd] Exit.

Hum... makes me think about a module problem, but the modules are

compiled!

I hope someone could help me.

Bye

Marco

----------

## NeddySeagoon

feedback,

Lets get the daft questions out of the way first.

You say the modules are compiled - are they loaded?

What does lsmod have to say.

Your 'frog' requires that its firmware be uploaded every time its started. How are you managing that? 

Have you done emerge speedtouch ?

The only device I had like that was a hardware DVD decoder. That needed a script to upload its firmware.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## feedback

Yes, they are loaded... I use /etc/modules.autoload which is quite similar

to debian's one (I mean the modules)...

Then, if "to upload the firmware" means modem_run -m -f /etc/mgmt.o,

I always do that...

I emerged speedtouch and edited the file in /etc/conf.d..

Other questions?

Bye

Marco

----------

## Deawin

What is your kernel configuration? 

I forgot to include HDLC support and had similar problems than you.

Regards,

Markus

----------

## feedback

Uhm, the configuration is right...

I included all the ppp necessary modules, then n_hdlc... the usb modules

and so on...

The configuration is right, but it seems to me that it's a kernel problem...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

At least the messages in the logs suggest that...

Bye

Marco

----------

## Qubax

for my speedtouch modem (330 - the red one) i had to 

```
emerge speedtouch
```

 to get it running. maybe you should try this

it's beta1 -- there is already a beta2 avaible at the hp mentioned in the ebuild, with a bugfix, but there is no ebuild for this one and i don't have the knowledge to make it

----------

## feedback

In fact I did it, but nothing happened...

Bye

Marco

----------

## vivi

Hi,

For the history I used :

kernel2.4.20 <-> speedtouch     :no problem

kernel2.6.test1 <-> speedtouch  :no problem

kernel2.6.test2 <-> speedtouch  :no problem

kernel2.6.test3 <-> speedtouch  :The problem I have related to the problem described above

The error I have is :

connect ppp0 <-> /dev/pts/0

ioctl (PPPIOCSASYNCMAP) : inappropriate call for device 25

tcfulsh fauld : input/output

Anyone , any idea why

----------

## feedback

I solved it    :Shocked: 

It was a really IDIOTIC problem.... just a link to a nonexistent pppoa2....

Never mind....

Thanks a lot

Bye

Marco

----------

